# Excel: sorting order of data in a graph without sorting the source data



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi

We've got a bar graph showing people's performance against a scale. What I want to do is sort the order that the data is shown on the graph, so the highest performer is on the left and the lowest on the right, but I don't want to sort the source data as there are other graphs linked to it. I hope this makes sense  Does anyone know if this is possible? I guess what I'm asking is, is there a way to sort data on the graph without sorting the source data in the worksheet? Any help appreciated 

Many thanks!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Dan. Have you tried creating a Pivot Table/Chart from the source data & then sorting the Pivot Table? Works for me.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Or just copy the Rows and Columns and sort those for this graph.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

OBP said:


> Or just copy the Rows and Columns and sort those for this graph.


Yeah that's what I've been doing, but the trouble with the data the way it is it's going to create a lot of work, I really need to do the sorting at the graph side. I've heard of these pivot tables before, it might be worth looking at  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Dan, I didn't mean for you to do the copy, paste and sort, but to use VBA to do it for you.


----------

